# F25 stern lifting pro p



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Trying to help a friend out. He's got an F25 on a small flat bottom and it tends to porpoise. I was looking for a semi cleaver, something similar to an SCD or SCB, but I can't find anything in the 3.0" gearcase options. Bow lift - high take or big round ears- are probably going to make his porpoise worse. Any suggestions?


----------

